# Perdido Key 05/15,16,17



## bulldogfish (Jan 12, 2011)

Been coming down a weekend or 2 for several years and finally had the kind of success I usually only read about from others on here. A buddy of mine and I had out 5-6 rods about 8 hrs a day and caught 3 bull reds(a first for me,largest 35" and all safely released) 2 slot reds(largest 22") 5 pomps, my first spotted trout 22", a keeper flounder, a few keeper whiting, and dozens of catfish,,some very large. All caught with frozen shrimp, fish bites, and a few sand fleas. One of the Bulls ate the smallest of my fleas! Headed to Dauphin Island this weekend and hope to have the same luck there.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good report and glad you got some fine ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Looks like you have it all figured out. Good luck at dauphin island.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Well done, looks to be a feast


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

That's a fine mess of fish there. Great job, well done, just Plain ol nice.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice job! I was out in OB today. Caught a few ladyfish and more hardheads than I can count.


----------



## bulldogfish (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone. I've learned a lot from this forum. The things I had to learn on my own were patience and the fact you have to have hooks in the water for a good amount of time. The fish were on the beach this past weekend. We just had to fight through the trash fish and wait on them. The surf was so rough, I could not even tell if we were in a trough or not. BTW, we also had to fight through the swimmers in our lines. I now completely understand what everyone says about lines attracting people. Happened several times to us.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Had the same thing. 2 lines out and these girls on floats kept trying to get in the middle of my set. They thought it was a fun game. I had a few choice words and they gathered their floats and headed back down the beach.


----------

